# "MEOW"



## sallyann1969 (Feb 7, 2006)

A big "MEOW" from London UK to everyone on here  

I'm pretty new to forum's in general but it's coooooooool so far  

I've posted up some pics of my 3 babies in my gallery for everyone to see. Please have a look and make some comments if you like.
There is Boj (Appolonia Bojangles :wink: ) my old girl. She's 20 this year and a bit of a head case! She's been diagnosed with senil dementia but I still like to try get further advice at times, hence joining this forum (thanks Meowmie!)
Zibby (Anexibia Cookson :wink: ) my shadow! She will be 12 this year and she told me she was glad I found her because someone might have called her Domino!! She was found in a sewer in the East End of London and I took her on at 6 weeks full of fleas and nasty stuff now she won't leave my side and hates any other human being!
And last but not least there is Mia (Mia Kapia :wink: ) my little Siamese. She will be 11 this year but she still thinks she's a kitten. I rescued her after she was brought to the UK from Algeria (Africa) with no papers and dumped at the airport. I took her on and paid for her to go through the six months quarantine and now she's my baby of the bunch. 
And thats my little family!
Oh yeah, and there's me, I work at Heathrow in the UK as an Animal Health Officer and I LOVE MY CATS!!  
Thanks for reading
sallyann


----------



## sallyann1969 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh I forgot
Not only am I new to forums but I'm not too hot on computers either, I really want to know how to put pictures in my posts of my girls, can anyone help me? I need it in real simple blonde terms please :lol: 
sallyann


----------



## sallyann1969 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm trying to put up a pic, has it worked?
sallyann


----------



## sallyann1969 (Feb 7, 2006)

YEAH!!!
sallyann
bit of a long process though hmmm dunno how to do more than one, is it possible?


----------



## sallyann1969 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK I just found the help bits and the testing page DOH! 
sallyann


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome, the jellicles say hi  

I like this one the bestest  












I have found the easiest way to post a photo is, once you have it uploaded, click on the photo to get the full size picture. Then, scroll down and you will see a spot marked "UBBCode:" If you cut and paste that string of characters into your post, it will link to the pictures


----------



## senga (Jan 8, 2006)

lol hello and welcome to the forum.I've not long joined but I'm on here nearly everyday.Everyone is so friendly and full of useful information. Have fun. 
Senga


----------



## sallyann1969 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey senga
Your in the UK too, I wasn't sure if there were many from the UK on here, coooooooool!
Thanks Mike, I love that one too, I will have a play with some things on the test page. I want to try an Avatar but it looks a bit scary  
sallyann


----------



## senga (Jan 8, 2006)

lol there's a few of us in the uk on here


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , you posted those pics in thumbnail size, here they are in medium size :wink: :
















All you have to do is put med instead of thumb :wink: . You have some sweet kitties there  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there, and welcome aboard. Your kitties are very cute, can't wait to see some more pictures of them


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

What cuties! Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible quartet and surrogate mum to my Big baby girl Freesia


----------

